
How AT&T’s plan to become the new Facebook could be a privacy nightmare - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/16/17569602/att-verizon-silicon-valley-facebook-google-net-neutrality-ad-targeting-privacy-nightmare
======
montrose
Privacy nightmare perhaps, but actual threat to SV cos, no.

